# My Dometic Fridge is freezing everthing. Any help?



## bara

We recently purchased Coachman trailer.  Everything worked fine for two months until now.  Our Fridge Dometic Americana RM2852 freezes everything inside.  They freeze everything enough to make beer bottles break into pieces. Did anybody share similar incidents?  
This is also a problem because this supposed to have an automated temperature control so we can't really do anything with the temperature manually.  We just don't know what's wrong with it. This problem isn't even illustrated on users manual... I coudln't seem to find anybody having problem with fridge freezing except us.  I hope it's a simple fix.. please help us~


----------



## Gary B

My Dometic Fridge is freezing everthing. Any help?

Hi bara, welcome to the forum, did the refer work properly before and just start this or has it done this since you got it. Check in the refer box and up just below the freezer there are a bunch of fins in the back, usually as your looking in on the right side the should be a wire(it is a thermistor and it controlls the temp). Make sure it is attached to the outter fin about mid way. Does it freeze in both modes electric(110VAC) and LP gas? Heres a site that maybe of help www.rvmobile.com 
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Ed H.

My Dometic Fridge is freezing everthing. Any help?

While the first thing most of us will think of is the temperature control, and Gary's suggestion to see if the thermistor is properly attached is a good one, there is one other thing you should check before spending a lot of time or money on this. Check the air vents and the condensor coil fins on the back of the unit. If they are dirty or airflow is otherwise restricted, the condensor will overheat, causing the evaporator inside the box to run at a warmer than normal temperature. This in turn will keep the unit running too long, thus the freezing food. I know that seems wierd, but I have seen it too many times on commercial units and if it is not corrected (blow out the dust, vacuum out the leaves, etc.) it WILL lead to the failure of the cooling unit. 
"Always check the simple things first, they are the most common problems and the easiest to fix."


----------



## Ed H.

My Dometic Fridge is freezing everthing. Any help?

While the first thing most of us will think of is the temperature control, and Gary's suggestion to see if the thermistor is properly attached is a good one, there is one other thing you should check before spending a lot of time or money on this. Check the air vents and the condensor coil fins on the back of the unit. If they are dirty or airflow is otherwise restricted (you might be surprised at what could be in there!), the condensor will overheat, causing the evaporator inside the box to run at a warmer than normal temperature. This in turn will keep the unit running too long, thus the freezing food. I know that seems wierd, but I have seen it too many times on commercial units and if it is not corrected (blow out the dust, vacuum out the leaves, etc.) it WILL lead to the failure of the cooling unit. 
"Always check the simple things first, they are the most common problems and the easiest to fix."


----------



## bara

My Dometic Fridge is freezing everthing. Any help?

Thank You sooo much for the help.  
I have tried to put the temperature control toward the bottom then up then side ways, on the fin.. practically everywhere just to see if it works.. It doesn't.   I'll try cleaning the air vent.  I really wish that will solve this problem. 
Again, Thank you


----------



## Gary B

My Dometic Fridge is freezing everthing. Any help?

Hi bara, have you tried it in both gas & electric mode, the reason I ask is that if the circuit board has failed it could be in safe mode in which cese it will work on the 110 AC mode but will have little or no temp control and when switched over to LP most likely the check light will come on after a short while.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Poyfrhdelop

Thank you for the informative posts.


----------

